

Jaiku Presence archiver - jjardenberg
http://jaikuarchive.com/

======
EmilStenstrom
Great initiative. I just looked through my old updates, and there are lots of
fun stuff there. Would hate to loose all of that just because Google can't
properly run a microblogging service.

I used the script at <https://gist.github.com/1562129> to archive all of my
updates (installs a couple of ruby libs, I'm fine with that).

~~~
jjardenberg
You can also attach /all to the end of your profile page
(username.jaikuarchive.com/all) to run a slurper on our servers. It will over
time archive all of your content. Like magic ;)

